# Some pictures from discover dogs



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't get that many the flash kept turning on and ruined some nice ones but here. Maybe other people could post theirs as well

Louis the very sweet Lhasa Apso









A chilled out wolfhound









A grande basset griffon vendeen I think









Two of the cesky terriers I'd never heard of this breed before but they were lovely









A cairn terrier









Pyr mountain dog









And one of the bearded collies


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

Fantastic!
Thanks for sharing!
Know Rainy went - hope she has some weimys for me!
lol
DT
xxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't get a chance to go talk to the weimaraner people but I saw them they were gorgeous as they all are


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry DT i took my camera but got so carried away i forgot to take any pictures


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope you don't mind - here's a few that I took. We went Saturday and had a fantastic time, my neice loved seeing all the different breeds and she fell hopelessly in love with the Rescue Greyhounds & is now trying to convince my brother:lol:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

A few more......

The Goldie Display team were really good. Loved the agility too but pics didn't come out too well. At least it's a good excuse to go again next year!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pictures. I couldn't find the beagles lol it took me long enough to find that whole section. I should have gotten one of the spinones every time I went past they were all sprawled out in the pen I was beginning to think they're been tranquilised


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics :thumbup:


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

It's nice to see pictures of the event, especially as I didn't manage to get there this year. It's always very enjoyable.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

We went on saturday too! Here are my pictures ... Enjoy!

We went down on the train then got a taxi to Earls Court, it was a long but fab day out!  :thumbup:

Got loads of photos but won't bore you with them all!! LOL


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pictures especially the mal looks like it's smiling


----------



## cocovi (Nov 16, 2010)

Really nice pics !


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lovely pics - it looks like you all had a fantastic day out


----------

